# Lorain County Kennel Club Show



## Ponypip123 (Apr 2, 2010)

Lorain County Kennel Club Show is this Sunday, August 14. It is very close to my home, so my daughter and I are planning to attend as spectators. I'm wondering if anyone here will be showing their dog? Or even just attending like me!


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

What time is it and where is it being held at?


----------



## Ponypip123 (Apr 2, 2010)

It's at the Lorain County Kennel Club showgrounds on Route 511 just outside of Oberlin, (it's the old Lorain County airport). It's a little bit West of Baumhart Road on the south side of the road. I believe it starts at 9 a.m.


----------

